# I have a question about pigeons!!



## AnimalLvr (Apr 4, 2004)

Hello,
I have never posted here before but I had a weird question about pigeons and I was hoping someone could answer it for me. I was driving to work the other day and I saw a poor little pigeon limping across the freeway. I thought this was very odd, especially when I got closer and saw that it wasn't trying to fly away. I swerved and missed it but the person behind me ran over it. I was so sad and it basically ruined my whole day. I told my friend at work and he told me that pigeons, when they're hurt, instinctively kill themselves. I thought I might have heard this before because it sounded familiar but then later he told me he made it up because he knows how crazy I am about animals. But I swear I've heard this before but maybe I'm thinking of other animals or birds that do this. Does anybody know?
Thanks, 
Melissa


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hello,

I am sorry to tell you this as you obviously care a lot about animals but what you have been told is so very untrue. It is just an excuse that people who are in too much of a hurry to even slow doen for an animal that is in their way make.

In our experience pigeons seek out the very people that will help them. Ray stopped on the highway and held up all the traffic when he saw an injured pigeon and the pigeon walked up to him and looked up at his face...he has been his beloved pet (Bernie) for years now. Other injured pigeons have walked right into flats and houses to "ask" for help.

But the pigeons that usually get killed on the roads are the babies that haven't developed the skill to avoid the traffic.
The reason that pigeons get killed on the highway is that some people cannot be bothered to even slow down or even swerve. I have seen it happen on streets where there is virtually no traffic and it is heartbreaking.

Thank you for caring.

Cynthia


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

I'm so sorry.. That's very sad..
When pigeons are sick they are usually grounded and can get runned over, I seen one afew years ago on our street










Mary


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and welcome to pigeons.com

Pigeons usually seek help when they are hurt as they are smart and clever. 

You seem like a caring individual. In the future, if you come across another pigeon,that looks in trouble, would you be so kind and pick it up and help it out? 

You can always come back here for advice.

Thank you.

Treesa


----------



## AnimalLvr (Apr 4, 2004)

Thanks everyone for writing me back. Yeah, I totally would have stopped if I hadn't been on a curve--there was no shoulder for me to pull over and the traffic was kind of heavy. That's what I found so strange. I've never seen a bird of any kind on this part of a freeway before. But still the person behind me could've swerved and missed it--there was enough distance behind us for him to see it. That's what pissed me off so much. I'm wondering now if it got hit right before and that's what may have injured it in the first place. If I see another injured one, I will definitely try and save it if I can pull over.







Thanks for the responses,
Melissa


----------



## Anwyn (Apr 4, 2004)

Its incredible how heartless some people can be! In november I saw a pigeon get run over on a vertually empty side road, He even came roundthe corner slowly and could have really easily stopped before he hitthe bird. The saddest thing is that at first he didn't actually hit the bird he just drove over it. The poor bird wasfrantically flapping under his car (which I'm sure he heard), he didn't stop and ran him over with his back wheel. I never really respected the people of the Island in the first place (half of them are hunters who have exhausted the wild species so much one was even caught shooting someone's spaniel), but this really pissed me off!!


----------



## Thunderbird (Sep 7, 2003)

You guys make it sound like the person behind actually aimed for the bird! My guess is, the speeds were to high for him to swerve & it certainly isn't worth a collision on a busy road, if they slam their brakes on. I would bet 90% of folks would stop/or swerve if at all possible. As far as birds killing themselves when injured, I'll pass that onto my "broken-winged Bandit"-he walked home from a race so far, his little feet were bloody. He's bred several winning racing homers for me & will always have a place in the loft. (He hasn't tried to kill himself yet, even though he can't fly).


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you Melissa,in advance, for helping out one of our birds in the "feral flock", should an occasion of this nature occur.

Each situation is different, and by no means can you jeopardise any lives trying to get a bird off the busy freeway. Use your own discretion.

Thunderbird: Way to go, to your bandit!! Spoil him a little extra from me!

Treesa


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

I wish I hadn't read this! My blood just ran cold.

I've had nightmares about pigeons being run over by cars. I'm afraid I'll have more now.


----------



## DPyra (Jan 22, 2004)

After reading this post I have to relate something. I hit a crow when I started driving. It walked out into the road infront of me and gave me just enough time to slow down as I went over it, but not to stop. It then jumped while under me and killed itself on the undercarriage of my car. I too was told that sometimes wild creatures commit suicide when they are gravely ill. I didn't believe it then, and I still don't. I wasn't speeding and the road was clear (just me and the crow). I just didn't have time to do anything more than touch the brake and it was over. It's been years but it still haunts me. I hit a squirrel the same way, only it was in traffic and I couldn't stop without causing an accident. There are so many cars out there these days that it's difficult for us to cross the street, let alone the wildlife! At least we are told to look both ways. Be careful out there everyone. The older critters know how to time their crossings from habit and traffic patterns. They are caught by speeders, but are for the most part street-smart. Watch for the young in springtime. And know that the driver that didn't stop feels just as bad about it as you do.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

So sorry to hear about the crow and your sad experience









I live on the forth floor and usually am at the window watching my birds, sometimes I see squirrels crossing the road, I Get so scared as the cars come so fast off the highway (we live right off the exit).

Sometimes pigeons get squashed and they can fly









Mary


----------



## Anwyn (Apr 4, 2004)

Dpyra,

I'm sorry you hadto experience something so sad. And its true tha most drivers couldn't actually avoid killing animals on the road to evoid causing harm to others. However what I saw still disgusts me! That man is definately one of the 10% that couldn't care less! He was on an empty road, driving slowly. Even worse he didn't even look out the window to see what happened!!

You on the other hand did your best to evoid it and it is misfortunate that you didn't manage. But there was nothing else you could do. You are most certainly a good person and you have my respect.

Anwyn


----------



## DPyra (Jan 22, 2004)

Anwyn,

I'm sorry you had to see that. And thank you for your confidence in my character. I knew a few people while I was in school that would have done such a thing. I'm not, and never really was, their friend. I too have a low respect for people that would do something malicious like that. Just remember, it's their karma. They have to deal with it, not you. You just do what you can to help those you can. We all feel the lose when the ones who could care less get there first. But they are the ones that carry the negative energy with them. We are the ones that make this world a decent place to live in.

And, back on the topic of this thread, I believe most animals find a quiet place to be sick and/or die. Some place they can hide and be safe (even if it's just for a few minutes while they pass). So, no I never believed that the poor crow committed suicide because it was sick. And that poor pigeon (both Melissa's and Anwyn's) was just a victim of bad timing.


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

People look, but don't see, hear but don't listen, acknowledge, but don't understand. We live inside our heads, and in there with us, is everything we bring along.

And yes, some people are just rotten. We had one turtle that was clipped by a semi as judy watched--the driver swerved to hit it. That turtle's shell was rebuilt out of fiberglass, but the poor thing died of other complications.

Often as not, a trucker is the first to pull over to help, when there's an accident. I guess they're just people too.

When I rescued Bernie, people were rolling right over him, straddling him with their tires. At least half must've seen him, don't you think?









Others honked, and made some pretty rude sign language at me. Screw em. I'm nearly impossible to intimidate--especially when I'm committed. How "smart" that is, I can't say.

Still, stopping to help that little fella was the best decision I have made in the past twenty years--a pivotal decision, for him and me.

Had it been a 70 mph freeway, I can't promise that the results would've been the same...

I nearly put the car in a ditch last year, as I shot over a hill and encountered a duck couple, crossing the road. I missed them both. Whew...







But I can't say authorities would approve of my evasive maneuvers that day. Still, I can live with my decision.









Here in Wisconsin, deer are frequently hit on the freeways--even in the city. The impact can total a small car, and kill a motorcyclist. 

I guess, Melissa, for all things there is a first time. But I fear that you may now have "The Eye", as Judy does (Judy routinely spots animals in trouble). 

If you consider "The Eye" a gift, and act on it when you can, you will be contributing to the positive substance of the universe, without which, entropy would rule.

I, for one, am glad you're here.

--Ray


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Hi Ray,

Such a wonderful thought in your last two sentences. Thank you for sharing!

------------------
Terri B


----------

